# Cardinal out of Chicago



## BoftheSeas (Jul 8, 2017)

Couple of quick questions regarding the Cardinal departing Chicago (booked in a roomette):

- how early can you board the train?

- will the dining car serve dinner that evening?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 8, 2017)

Since you're in a Sleeper, you'll be in the Lounge while waiting to board.

Generally the Call for boarding is 45 minutes before Departure time. I suggest you use a Redcap which are located outside the door of the Lounge. Let the desk attendant know you want one when you check in to the Lounge.

As for meals, remember the Card uses a Diner Light with Convection Oven heated Limited Menu. The same person fulfills the role of LSA,Waitperson,"Chef" and Buser.

Go for an early rez as you'll be eating Dinner once you cross into Indiana which is on Eastern Time but the Diner will be still operating on Central Time.

The Diner occupies half of the Lounge Car so is small. Try not to get the Table without a Window,it's not a pleasant expierence!

Also avoid the "Omelete" and the "French Toast Sticks" @ Breakfast, they're terrible! The Lunch is usually very good if you order the Sandwich which is prepared from mostly Fresh ingredients.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 8, 2017)

I wholeheartedly agree with Bob Dylan about the omelette. I'm usually not a huge critic of Amtrak dining car food but the omelette is awful. The one time I rode the Cardinal, last year, I had one that was cold and rubbery. Kind of like trying to eat an inner tube that sat out all winter. I did have an Italian sandwich for lunch and it was very good.


----------



## BoftheSeas (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks for the help...and breakfast advice. I'll avoid the omelette and french toast!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 8, 2017)

I thought that dinner on the cardinal was quite good. The choices were limited to two, though, so you had to be happy with a generic chicken or beef dish. It took a long time to get served, but we were a happy bunch -- ordered wine, and had a good conversation with much laughter. Who cares if dinner lasts two hours when you don't need to go anywhere, and the company is good?


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 28, 2017)

oregon pioneer said:


> I thought that dinner on the cardinal was quite good. The choices were limited to two, though, so you had to be happy with a generic chicken or beef dish. It took a long time to get served, but we were a happy bunch -- ordered wine, and had a good conversation with much laughter. Who cares if dinner lasts two hours when you don't need to go anywhere, and the company is good?


That's good to know, since it's one of those trains that used to have a full service Heritage diner, and no longer does(along with the Silver Star, and 1-2 others?). Maybe I will survive okay having a meal on that train, if I do go through with my plan to ride the Cardinal east from Chicago someday. People often do complain about the food and service on the long distance trains that no longer have the full service diners, but I suspect I'll be fine despite this issue.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2017)

The Cardinal hasn’t had a full service diner in at least 10 years. I’m not sure that it ever did in the post-Superliner era.


----------



## PVD (Jul 28, 2017)

The LSL doesn't have a full diner for a different reason, and hopefully will get a full diner back in the not to distant? future. The other LD train without a full service diner is the CONO, but that is Superliner not single level train so a Heritage Diner was not in play.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 28, 2017)

Didn't they take the Dining Car off the Star about the same time they took the Chef off the CONO? Supposedly an experiment, with the Star sleeper passengers paying for food and no DC. CONO got limited selection at the same fares.


----------



## PVD (Jul 28, 2017)

CONO used to be full service with a chef, but that has nothing to do with "Heritage diners"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2017)

The CONO uses a CCC as a Diner and as,was said the Chef was removed so the LSA acts as Chef ( Heat and Eat) and LSA and along with 1 Server slings the Limited Menu.

Not quiet as bad as the Diner Lite on the Card but Not Good either! ( The Panama Ltd. used to have "The Kings Feast" on tjis Route and even Amtrak used to serve Excellent Regional Chow including Bourbon Pecan Pie for desert, still my Alll Time Fave!)


----------



## anuenue (Jul 28, 2017)

Is this the current menu? It has a code on the back cover that says AMT CARD 0517, so I'm guessing it's from May of this year.

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/413/722/Cardinal-Dining-Car-Menu-0517,0.pdf

Any suggestions to try or avoid on the lunch and dinner menus?


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 29, 2017)

Last time I was on the Card about 5 years ago, the dinner was good, the breakfast wasn't bad either. And the burger I had at lunch was what it was. I don't really remember what it was like 10 years ago when I rode the Card, but I'm sure it wasn't bad. But honestly to me the LSA makes it for me.  You get a good one, they make it enjoyable.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 29, 2017)

anuenue said:


> Is this the current menu? It has a code on the back cover that says AMT CARD 0517, so I'm guessing it's from May of this year.
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/413/722/Cardinal-Dining-Car-Menu-0517,0.pdf
> 
> Any suggestions to try or avoid on the lunch and dinner menus?


Ah! I see they usually have FOUR entrees. I think our menu was truncated even further, because we had a last-minute switcheroo on the car they were using as a diner (which delayed the departure as well). Anyway, it looks like the chicken with Madeira sauce is most like what I had. It's heat-and-eat, but tasty and well-prepared.



Acela150 said:


> But honestly to me the LSA makes it for me.  You get a good one, they make it enjoyable.


I agree 100% with this! Our LSA was friendly, generous-spirited, and basically invited us all to enjoy ourselves, which we did (as she served with a BIG smile). Didn't get her name, but she more than made up for any other shortcomings.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2017)

On my many trips I really liked the Special Sandwich @ Lunch since it was the closest thing to "Fresh" that Amtrak can serve.

It was very tasty and the Friendly,Overworked, LSA/Chef/Waitperson/Bus Person prepared it right by the table.As was said, a good one makes,a difference.

For Breakfast the "French Toast Sticks" were the Worst meal I ever had on Amtrak, and some of the Omeletes were terrible also! I'd suggest going with the Breakfast Sandwich or the Continental.

For Dinner I'd avoid the Pasta dish, it's usually terrible also. You usually can't go wrong with Chicken,Beef or a Fish dish if offered?

Avoid the table in the Diner Lite that doesn't have a Window also.

Hope you have a great trip, the Scenery is special and the Card is unlike any other LD Train in its ambience.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 29, 2017)

What is most disappointing about the Cardinal is that the sleepers on this train are one of the most expensive per mile of any Amtrak train. You will see $600-$900 roomettes at high bucket. For that price sleeper passengers should be given a very good meal not something mediocre. When and if they get enough equipment to put a diner on the Cardinal, it is possible that we will see a change but who knows. I should not complain about the sleeper prices because Amtrak is probably saying that if you don't like the price don't buy If this is the way the game must be played, that agrees with what I am doing.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2017)

Amtrak charges that price because people are willing to pay it.

That's not disappointing, that's how business works.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 30, 2017)

There is a high demand for the Cardinal sleeper rooms, the supply is limited, so Amtrak charges a higher fare due to the demand, knowing people will pay for a room. If the price was unreasonable, people would stop paying, therfore causing the fare to drop to a level would be willing to pay. Just basic business 101.


----------



## Ken Allan (Jul 31, 2017)

On the subject of dining on the Cardinal after departing Chicago, I would recommend having an early dinner, and then head to the train.

Your in one of the best food cities in the US, take advantage of that.

The other reason for avoiding the "heat and eat" cuisine on the Cardinal is the nutritional issues with prepared entrees, read for yourself,

they are sky high in sodium, and high in saturated fat. As someone who has to deal with hypertension and heart issues (my immediate family is/was

a medical train wreck), there is no entree I could eat, and even the Amy's offering is high in sodium.

http://www.amtrakfoodfacts.com/lp.do?sk=B5132A8D47CF82D37265DE444F51ED3DF1F3E79005D4AB24&EV=2

Ken


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 31, 2017)

Being in Chicago, if time allows, definitely eat in the city. like above states there are so many great places to eat for any cuisine and most price levels you desire.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 2, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Being in Chicago, if time allows, definitely eat in the city. like above states there are so many great places to eat for any cuisine and most price levels you desire.


Amen to that! A place that isn't too far east of Union Station in downtown Chicago that I like, is Revival Food Hall. Wish it was open on weekends, but it's only open on weekdays. And all the food stands there are open from morning(forget when it opens) to 7pm, and they have a bar and 1 other place(I think?) that's open an hour or 2 later. More info: https://www.revivalfoodhall.com/


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 4, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> There is a high demand for the Cardinal sleeper rooms, the supply is limited, so Amtrak charges a higher fare due to the demand, knowing people will pay for a room. If the price was unreasonable, people would stop paying, therefore causing the fare to drop to a level would be willing to pay. Just basic business 101.


This was touched upon by Ryan as well. I completely understand the supply and demand formula that drives the Cardinal sleeper prices. Its a NYC train like the LSL and sleeping space is limited, that is until such time that baggage dorms become available.. If Amtrak needs to price rooms at X level then so be it, but shouldn't passengers have first class food when paying first class prices?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 4, 2017)

I totally agree that the food is not what it should be, but unfortunately, the Congress anti-Amtrak folks have been successful in lowering the food and service quality in an unsuccessful attempt to deter people from traveling by Amtrak.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 5, 2017)

Re: Cardinal food service/dining car

Like I've heard from others, it hasn't had a proper dining car for years. The Heritage dining cars have largely been retired at this point, and Amtrak supposedly has ordered new replacement dining cars. Whenever those enter service, I suspect the issue of a limited dining menu on the Cardinal (vs. Capitol Limited, Silver Meteor, etc having a full menu) will be resolved. Like the poster above me said, sadly certain anti-Amtrak Congressmen forced Amtrak to do some cuts to dining and food service on some trains.

Even the Amtrak corridor trains weren't totally immune to this issue, since Gov. Scott Walker forced the Hiawatha trains to no longer have a cafe car on it. Luckily those trains are only a short 11/2 hours(approx.) from Chicago to Milwaukee, so it wasn't as bad of an adjustment as I feared. It was a surprise to me the first time I noticed no cafe car on that train, though. But I've adjusted fine to this since, though.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 5, 2017)

dogbert617 said:


> Re: Cardinal food service/dining car
> 
> Like I've heard from others, it hasn't had a proper dining car for years. The Heritage dining cars have largely been retired at this point, and Amtrak supposedly has ordered new replacement dining cars. Whenever those enter service, I suspect the issue of a limited dining menu on the Cardinal (vs. Capitol Limited, Silver Meteor, etc having a full menu) will be resolved. Like the poster above me said, sadly certain anti-Amtrak Congressmen forced Amtrak to do some cuts to dining and food service on some trains.
> 
> Even the Amtrak corridor trains weren't totally immune to this issue, since Gov. Scott Walker forced the Hiawatha trains to no longer have a cafe car on it. Luckily those trains are only a short 11/2 hours(approx.) from Chicago to Milwaukee, so it wasn't as bad of an adjustment as I feared. It was a surprise to me the first time I noticed no cafe car on that train, though. But I've adjusted fine to this since, though.


Hiwathas haven't had cafe cars for many years, long preceding Walker's term. Until a few years ago, they had a guy who would walk the train with drinks and snacks, but that was discontinued. It's only a 90-minute run. Food service isn't necessary.

As far as dining cars returning to the Cardinal and Silver Star or being added to long distance daytime train, well, time will tell. I wouldn't be optimistic.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 5, 2017)

MikefromCrete said:


> dogbert617 said:
> 
> 
> > Re: Cardinal food service/dining car
> ...


Yeah, honestly I don't find it a big deal not having a cafe car for just a 90 minute trip. I'd find it annoying OTOH, to not have a cafe car on the longer Midwest corridors(i.e. Illini/Saluki, IL Zephyr/C. Sandburg, MO River Runner, any of the Michigan trains).

As for not having traditional dining service on Cardinal or other long distance trains that lost that service (i.e. Silver Star), I was hoping that since anti-Amtrak Congressman Rep. Mica of Florida(Orlando area) was defeated in 2016, that some long distance lines might have a chance of getting a full service dining car again. Never mind that I know there's no guarantee it'll come back, since there are other anti-Amtrak Congressmen still in office. Not to forget other US Senators, that probably are also anti-Amtrak.


----------



## PVD (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm not sure "supposedly" applies to the dining car order since some are already in service, and 2 were delivered last week and are being prepped for service.


----------

